# Cracker Barrel Inspired Double Dropper Rig Board



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Gearing up for my annual surf fishing trip down to the Emerald Coast, I was inspired to build myself a better jig for tying double-dropper rigs...after some talking with the wife, I got inspired by the little tee games at the Cracker Barrel. Working well so far..let me know what you think...attached the full writeup with instructions here


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Received feedback I need to add the wrap pattern...will also attempt a video to demo


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Finally got around to adding a demonstration for those confused:
How to Use the Board


----------

